# Piercing my ears? I want to get both ears pierced with small studs all the way to the top )



## Marniem (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone have any advice on doing them all at once or one at a time?


----------



## chloebx (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, you're brave!!

Piercing your lobes can all be done at once I reckon, everyone else's pain tolerance is different but lobes do not hurt at all, it's just a little shock which tingles for about a minute or too. However, the higher you get, the more it will hurt hunny! I have my cartilage pierced which is probably my most painful piercing *i don't intend to scare you* and it can take up to -8 months to heal, so I think as you start to get onto the cartilage, please don't do them all at the same time!! Also, do your ears one at a time, because you won't be able to sleep on the side you get your cartilage pierced for about 6-8 months and plus it is better to wait and get one done first because if you don't like it, it's less money and less pain! Salt water soaks is the best advice anyone could give to you about cleaning your piercings. Also, get your piercer to pierce your ears with a needle. A gun is okay for the lobes, however it will shatter the cartilage if you get it done with a gone on your helix because of the pressure! 

Good luck x


----------



## rileygiovani (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes I would prefer you to go with lobes only and after piercing them you should wear a knot stud earrings.


----------



## BoySarah (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree with going with one each to start. 

ok.. so what are knot stud earrings? 

Also I haven't had mine pierced yet.  I want one in each ear only.  I'll see what it goes from there.


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 19, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't suggest doing them all at one time.
How old are you? If you're under 18, you should wait a while before doing your cartilage because piercing them can result in deformity, especially if you're planning on doing them all at once.

I went to get my cartilage pierced a while back and obviously most people go to get their ear(s) pierced... so I was able to get two piercings. Well, I wanted to be able to sleep, so instead of getting both sides done, I just got them both done on my right cartilage.

No biggie right? First one was pierced... no pain. The second one hurt SO BAD. I definitely didn't think that one through.
While getting the two of them at the same time was tolerable, I wouldn't by any means suggest that you get the whole thing, from your lobe to your cartilage done at the same time. Maybe go for 3 at a time if you think you can handle it, wait for them to heal and get them done again.

Another thing, my cartilage piercings took a good 3-4 months before they were healed, and 2 years after that they were still pretty painful. They're fine now, but it wasn't a fun process. Just letting you know.


P.s. I suggest you take your piercings out before you go to bed when they're healed because if I sleep on these ones too many nights in a row they get pretty tender and a little painful. I'd hate for my whole entire ear to feel that way.


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chloebx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, you're brave!!
> 
> ...


 Ugh, I know how you feel! It's nice now, right? Just sucked at the time haha.

I always used salt water for all of my piercings and it DEFINITELY helps speed up the process and it keeps them super clean.

I give that tip a thumbs up and suggest it to everyone who get's a piercing.

I had my cartilage pierced with a  gun -- could explain why it took so long to heal. I never thought about that. Hmm.


----------



## BoySarah (Aug 19, 2013)

Well you helped me decide for sure.. i'm only getting one piercing!  I'l be happy with single earrings for now.  I don't take pain well.


----------



## LilyMcQ505 (Sep 25, 2013)

i have 14  piercings in all. 7 on one side, 5 on the other and 2 in my nose.

advice? pls for the love of god get them professionally done. piercing parlors gernally allow you to get 3 on each ear at the same time and no more usually. i had to wait a bit until my ears were covered. wasnt so bad either. just have to be patient, otherwise your prone to infection.


----------



## chloebx (Sep 25, 2013)

> Ugh, I know how you feel! It's nice now, right? Just sucked at the time haha. I always used salt water for all of my piercings and it DEFINITELY helps speed up the process and it keeps them super clean. I give that tip a thumbs up and suggest it to everyone who get's a piercing. I had my cartilage pierced with aÂ  gun -- could explain why it took so long to heal. I never thought about that. Hmm. Â


 yeah me too, mine has healed nicely now !! sorry for the typos .. I only just noticed!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't get more than 3 done at one time. That is the maximum your body can heal well at once. 

I have 11 piercings total (9 on my ears, plus my nose and my bellybutton), and the most I've had done at one time was 2 holes. The more you get at once, the more each will hurt in succession.


----------



## BoySarah (Sep 28, 2013)

I had one in each ear done and so far so good.. no redness or pain.  I use the saline and hydrogen peroxide.  I am thinking of getting my belly button done now.  I guess i'm slowly catching up to the rest of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had one in each ear done and so far so good.. no redness or pain.  I use the saline and hydrogen peroxide.  I am thinking of getting my belly button done now.  I guess i'm slowly catching up to the rest of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Absolutely 100% DO NOT EVER use hydrogen peroxide on piercings!!! It's one of the worst things you can do!!! Use saline or just warm water. Or if there's irritation, a chamomile compress is fine too.


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Absolutely 100% DO NOT EVER use hydrogen peroxide on piercings!!! It's one of the worst things you can do!!! Use saline or just warm water. Or if there's irritation, a chamomile compress is fine too.

This, times a million.


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 7, 2013)

Glad I read this thread; lots of useful info for someone like myself that's not exactly versed in this realm.  Good to know before I get my first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chloebx (Oct 7, 2013)

> Absolutely 100% DO NOTÂ EVERÂ use hydrogen peroxide on piercings!!! It's one of the worst things you can do!!! Use saline or just warm water. Or if there's irritation, a chamomile compress is fine too.


 omg, I used hydrogen peroxide on my cartilage and out of all the salt water soaks and the saline, this was the one which made it feel the most soothing!! I don't recommend it as it is apparently bad but if it ever gets too sore.. I guess you should just go for it? I also heard vaseline was bad too.. I got shouted at by my piercer when it told her I used vaseline around the ear.. she said that it blocks it x


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chloebx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


omg, I used hydrogen peroxide on my cartilage and out of all the salt water soaks and the saline, this was the one which made it feel the most soothing!!
I don't recommend it as it is apparently bad but if it ever gets too sore.. I guess you should just go for it?

I also heard vaseline was bad too.. I got shouted at by my piercer when it told her I used vaseline around the ear.. she said that it blocks it x


Like I said, you should *NEVER* use hydrogen peroxide on a piercing! *EVER!*


----------

